
The Gravity of Inequality: Rich students climbing, poor ones are falling farther - iamchmod
https://alumni.stanford.edu/get/page/magazine/article/?article_id=89698
======
DrScump
Stanford's tuition increased by _44%_ over the past 9 years[0]. No irony here.

[0] [https://www.cappex.com/colleges/Stanford-
University/tuition-...](https://www.cappex.com/colleges/Stanford-
University/tuition-and-costs)

